# Do you find digital look in movies bad?



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

I want film look in movies, not digital.

Am I the only one?

See films from 2000s and see digitals from 2010s.

Even though films are converted into digital, there is look difference. It doesn't look as if it were digital record.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

I agree. I like the look of 24 fps movies. I absolutely do not like HFR movies; it's one of the things that made the Hobbit movies hard to watch. And here's something I didn't expect: we recently had to replace an older Sony TV and bought a large Samsung, one of those OLED and 8K ready. It has some processing in it that makes everything look digital. Even old, old B/W films (Nosferatu last night) take on a glassy, polished, cleaned up look that I cannot stand. I hope there's a way to turn it off because it ruins movies - for me anyway.


----------



## Nate Miller (Oct 24, 2016)

I dont like modern movies much for both the digital v film look of new movies and also the CGI effects. Alot of time, the CGI stuff is just "padding" the plot. I like old films with good dialog and good acting.

I feel like after saying that, I need to go get my garden hose and tell some kids to keep off my lawn


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I just watched Waterloo from 1970 with Rod Steiger filmed with live actors. It's quite a difference seeing a huge battle with live actors and real scenery versus CGI images. But I guess those days are gone.


----------



## Forster (Apr 22, 2021)

I do have a problem with a new TV which keeps telling me what settings to have my picture and sound on. But the idea that "old" films are all just actors and stories and no special effects is somewhat ill-informed.

I watched _Rebecca_ (1940) a couple of days ago. It's an excellent movie, but full of visual effects (models, projections etc) that can be made to look more natural in today's movies. For some viewers, those effects are part of the charm, but once you can see that Manderley is a miniature, it somewhat diminishes its impact.

Last night, I watched _Moonfall_ (2022). Without effects, the movie would have been impossible (not necessarily a bad thing in this particular case).


----------

